# Removing scratches from brass.



## recipio

Folks
I have a brass shell which I foolishly cleaned with a 3M paint and varnish remover wheel. Its part of a 'dinner gong' set. Unfortunately it scratched the brass badly and I am struggling to remove the scratches. I have tried the usual brass cleaners including a polish mop on the lathe but they seem a bit deep set. Is there any DIY method to restore the brass or is it a job for the professional. ? 3M wheels are brilliant to remove rust from tools etc but I can only find them on US websites. Never again on brass. !


----------



## marcros

Can you take a pic? You can certainly DIY it but you will need some bits to do it with. The polishing shop has a guide on it, but it amounts to wheels and compounds on a grinder or polishing machine. I don't see why you couldn't mount a wheel on a lathe or on a drill.


----------



## marcros

Metal Polishing Guide | The Polishing Shop


A quick guide on metal polishing that covers steel, iron, aluminium, brass, copper, precious metals. Follow the outlined steps to achieve a satin finish.




www.thepolishingshop.co.uk


----------



## Rorschach

Material removal is the only way to remove scratches, that's what polishes do on a microscopic level.

You need to start with an appropriate grit of sandpaper and start working your way up until you get to around 1500 before you can use a brass polish to restore a proper shine.

This can be done using power tools if you are confident and careful. 
Of course how long this takes and what is needed depends how deep the scratches you have created are.


----------



## pe2dave

Are they really too big to do by hand?
Abrasives, going through the grades as needed - as you would with wood,
just finer grits. 
If you want to get some really fine - google for micro-mesh. I have them down to 12000
which is smooth enough for a pen nib - would glow in brass!


----------



## hawkeyefxr

You could try Solvo Autosol or Peek, both are abrasives but they polish soft metals, they are used extensively on motorcycles on the aluminium casings and they come up like chrome with no scratch marks.
What ever you use finish off with Brasso though.


----------



## Delwood

Reminds me of my National Service days when we had to remove all the pits from the brass buckles on our back packs and our belt brasses. just work through the abrasive grades and end up with Brasso on cardboard.


----------



## recipio

Thanks all. I think a linishing compound is probably the best way to go although I tried an Axminster mop on the lathe with little effect. Its a complicated subject !


----------



## Phill05

I use Garryflex Abrasive Rubber Blocks Grit 36/60/120/240 grit on flat work. and Eveflex Pendant Drill Rubber Abrasive Burrs on a 2.34mm shank for detailed work use with a little WD40 to get a great finish.


----------

